# Daemons in February 2013 confirmed [Pictures]



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Dual army book/codex release 
teaser video





Warhammer: Daemons of Chaos

96 page full colour, hardback Warhammer Armies book

Codex: Chaos Daemons

· 104 page full colour, hardback Codex

Chaos Daemons: Plague Drones of Nurgle

This box contains a multipart plastic kit that makes three Plague Drones that are multi-posable and offer collectors a large variety when assembling them

Chaos Daemons: Burning Chariot of Tzeentch/Herald of Tzeentch on Burning Chariot of Tzeentch

This box contains a multipart plastic kit that makes either a Burning Chariot of Tzeentch or a Herald of Tzeentch on a Burning Chariot of Tzeentch

Chaos Daemons: Blood Throne of Khorne/Skull Cannon of Khorne

This box contains a multipart plastic kit that makes either a Blood Throne of Khorne or a Skull Cannon of Khorne

Herald of Nurgle

This Clampack contains a new plastic Herald of Nurgle on a sculpted base
New Finecast Releases

Herald of Khorne

A clampack that contains one highly detailed Citadel Finecast resin miniature



Herald of Slaanesh

A clampack that contains one highly detailed Citadel Finecast resin miniature




Available While Stocks Last
These Items are highly limited, please request the quantity you require and we will supply you as close to this number as we can.

Warhammer Battle Magic: Daemons of Chaos

A deck of 21 cards that contains the 6 spells for the Lores of Tzeentch, Nurgle and Slaanesh as well as their signature spells

Psychic Powers: Chaos Daemons

A deck of 12 cards that contains the Primaris powers and 3 Psychic powers for the Lores Tzeentch, Slaanesh, Nurgle as well

pre orders start 23rd febuary.

MadCowCrazy: Pics


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Excited!!!!! :d :d :d


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

sweet!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Nngh! Must. Hold. Back......


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Am I the only 40k deamon player that isn't too excited for this? I love my deamons as they are and don't think they need an update. Although if they can stop all the screamer/flamer moulds I might be happy.


----------



## Firewolf (Jan 22, 2007)

>> So if they are pre-order 23rd of feb, they not actually released until march!!!


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Think this will be nothing but good.
Nerfing my tzeentch would be a good thing and upping khorne so they actually can kill terminators would be a really good thing in my view. And WFB daemons do tend to be a bit dull and could do with some fresh energy.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Calamari said:


> Am I the only 40k deamon player that isn't too excited for this? I love my deamons as they are and don't think they need an update...


do you play Tzeentch demons?



Tim/Steve said:


> Think this will be nothing but good.
> Nerfing my tzeentch would be a good thing and upping khorne so they actually can kill terminators would be a really good thing in my view.


no love for Slaanesh?

----

i hope that mono armies are are able to be actually useful/good. because currently there is only 1 (Tzeentch) thats actually able to go alone.

also i wish that ALL lesser demons get a "pistol" weapon at the least...i mean im sure that the demonettes can toss some nipple rings at the enemy before they charge...:grin:

----

i might actually want to un-shelf my mono slaanesh demons now...and how much do you want to bet that the heldrake is in the army?


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

Fallen said:


> do you play Tzeentch demons?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I play a mix of everything. Viable mono-god builds would be interesting though deffinatley. If they are redoing the army I would like to see more of the Soul Forge's forces, I think that would be pretty fun.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Chaos Daemons: Plague Drones of Nurgle
> 
> This box contains a multipart plastic kit that makes three Plague Drones that are multi-posable and offer collectors a large variety when assembling them


I guess these will be the plague bearers riding on flies, for a second there I thought they were adding plastic Blight Drones but upon checking FWs website I realised the difference in name.

I only collect Nurgle and Slaanesh so I guess there are some new models for me to pick up.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Fallen said:


> no love for Slaanesh?


Slaanesh and nurgle are less clear cut: tzeentch works too well, khorne not well enough... slaanesh and nurgle are in the middle.
I run/have run armies for both before and they were pretty brutally effective in their own ways. But they are both very dated: nurgle just doesn't work at all well against vehicles and is atrocious against flyers while slaanesh was incredibly nasty (especially as I bent the mono theme slightly to use Skarbrand as a converted KoS) if they could get to the enemy before being shot to bits... but were quite vulnerable. In my view the new slaaneshi chariots did nothing to help that, and in fact took away one of the better options in the form of the old chariot herald.

Basically I think they are old and dated and really need something added to them to make them stand out.
Above all I think the troop choices need rebalancing so they are all good options for a multi-god army which is something most of them really struggle with now.


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Interesting. I'm glad they're filling out the specialist units a bit more... I'm hoping that'll mean that it's possible (and encouraged) to play a single god's army rather than mixing and matching. 

The things I'm looking for in 40k daemons are an increase in points or some other nerf to daemons of Tzeentch, and a points reduction for Daemonettes and Bloodletters. I think plaguebearers are where they need to be, especially if there are additions to Nurgle's daemons in the new book that can be more offensive-natured. The problem that I see consistently with large units of Bloodletters (and to a lesser degree, daemonettes) is that they come in and just get shot-- even clever placement using cover doesn't do a lot to make it possible to deliver them to combat, and a points reduction to reflect that they get shot to shit before they do anything might help-- just being able to bring more of them for the same points might sort that issue out.

I'd also like to see much more heavily customizable greater daemons. They're fine how they are, but greater daemons are at least somewhat unique things...they're not the mindless rank and file of lesser daemons...they have some personality beyond the very base of their god. For example, there's supposed to be a bloodthirster that exalts every possible way to commit violence on a personal level. They shouldn't all have an axe and whip, as a result, I don't think.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

The Son of Horus said:


> I think plaguebearers are where they need to be, especially if there are additions to Nurgle's daemons in the new book that can be more offensive-natured.


Blood of Kittens posted a rumour today where it says Daemons will lose Daemonic Assault. Basically that you dont deepstrike in anymore and deploy like everyone else. As Daemons dont have transports I could see plaguebearers having a hard time even reaching anywhere with their Slow & Purposeful rule.

Maybe all daemons can deepstrike?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

That rumor's basically losing everything that makes them special and says the marks are being changed to be similar to the CSM daemon prince abilities rather than the traditional marks. I'm taking it with a pinch of salt, myself, as none of the other rumors that have been bandied about have touched on rulesets, and have mostly said "rule tweaks and small modifications," not "total overhaul of playstyle."


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Goddam I can't wait to laugh my ass off at all the jackasses around here with screamer/flamer spam armies after they double in points cost!


----------



## Cato Sicarius (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm not even excited for the update, but did anyone else find the "little girls"' giggle towards the end of the video the creepiest thing? :shok:


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

DeathKlokk said:


> Goddam I can't wait to laugh my ass off at all the jackasses around here with screamer/flamer spam armies after they double in points cost!


Honestly, I think they'll strike a middle ground between the old and new rules/points cost. I'd be fine with old statline/new points cost, or vice versa. As a daemons player, even I agree that the current situation is broken.

I'm just afraid that Daemon Princes are going to get price hiked to be on a par with the CSM Prince, which strikes me as a pretty obvious route for GW to go... especially if they're releasing a Daemons Dreadnought style thing which will compete with the Prince for a "big nasty" role but are Elites, as rumored.

Cato: I agree, that video wouldn't have been nearly as effective without the giggle. I happen to like the effect created, though I also happen to buy John Blanche art books, so I'm not exactly an observer with all of my screws tight.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Cato Sicarius said:


> I'm not even excited for the update, but did anyone else find the "little girls"' giggle towards the end of the video the creepiest thing? :shok:


What little girl? I didnt hear a little girl giggle in the video?


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Here are some rules fro Faeit



> via Matt (not his real name) from the Faeit 212 inbox
> Now that GW have released their teaser trailer I can give you the big scoop of information I have been holding. This information has only been told to a view of us and you must realise that is why we had to wait for GW to make their move. So this is what I know in the way of rules, stats and points - their is a view upgrades but nothing to amazing.
> 
> I will start with the big daemons -
> ...


Just read these rules and holy shit they are broken, if these are true then Daemons will be really nasty and borderline OP imo.
Dance of Death is the most broken thing I've ever read, Orks and Necrons are really screwed by this one. Heck anyone with I3 is pretty boned as well.
I can take control of Gazghul and have him charge a close by 30 Ork unit, first turn Slay the Warlord.


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

If this isn't wishlisting--hnnnnnnng, gonna have to change my pants. Dat Bloodthirster.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

against GeQ the blood thirster will get 8-9 attacks, hit with 6-8, would with 5-6. thats roughly 2-3 extra wounds gained, and then he gets another 5-6 attacks, so another 3-4 wounds and 1-2 wounds gained.


----------



## Madden (Jan 22, 2012)

Yea these "leaks" seem well op and I doubt that there true as the GDs seem well over done and the nerf to letters takes them from borderline to useless as they will be out done by netties by a mile, so I'm keeping watch for pics and something not OP.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Damn you gamesworkshop we have had too many chaos books coming out this year. You may as well just do beastman now. And too think it was going to be Tau or elder next **sigh**


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I was looking forward to a nice xenos codex, but it has to be chaos ..... again. I wonder if they will change Epidemius to be less of a super buff machine for Plague marines.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

revilo44 said:


> Damn you gamesworkshop we have had too many chaos books coming out this year. You may as well just do beastman now. And too think it was going to be Tau or elder next **sigh**


It was never "Tau or Eldar next" it was "Tau or Eldar _after_ Daemons".


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Madden said:


> Yea these "leaks" seem well op and I doubt that there true as the GDs seem well over done and the nerf to letters takes them from borderline to useless as they will be out done by netties by a mile, so I'm keeping watch for pics and something not OP.


Keep in mind you're paying a significant number of points more than you would for Abaddon with these character; that's the only thing that makes them remotely plausible. Still, I agree, they are quite staggering.


----------



## Madden (Jan 22, 2012)

Unfortunately your not (going on rumoured value) the guo is cheaper than Abby and the thirster is only 3 melta bombs more, the way he's worded these seems to say all bells and whistles are included in price which I think makes them fake or at least confussed.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Madden said:


> Yea these "leaks" seem well op and I doubt that there true as the GDs seem well over done and the nerf to letters takes them from borderline to useless as they will be out done by netties by a mile, so I'm keeping watch for pics and something not OP.


I don't think so... 14pts a model for 4 S6 attacks on charge? So what if they aren't AP3 any more, its a points reduction, makes them able to rape most tanks, kill most walkers and will just walk through any hoard unit.


I doubt those leaks are accurate: they contain a lot of things which I think are probable directions the new dex will take (such as the changes to letters) but too much of it is just silly or wrong (such as giving an MC an AP3 weapon).


----------



## vallasch (Jun 16, 2010)

For me, the thing that makes the rules leak sound most fake, is the uninspired and cheesy names on everything. Whip of Destruction, Blood Axe, Armour of Terror and Plague Sword of Death? I don't buy it.

However if the book is written by Robbin Crudface it's entirely possible. This is the mind that came up with Tyranofex after all. :no:


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

vallasch said:


> For me, the thing that makes the rules leak sound most fake, is the uninspired and cheesy names on everything. Whip of Destruction, Blood Axe, Armour of Terror and Plague Sword of Death? I don't buy it.
> 
> However if the book is written by Robbin Crudface it's entirely possible. This is the mind that came up with Tyranofex after all. :no:


Really? Uninspired naming from the company that gave us Wolf Wolfborn of the Space Wolves with wolf claws on a giant wolf? TELL ME IT ISN'T SO!


----------



## The Sturk (Feb 3, 2012)

As a Necron player, I am not liking that Dance of Death ability. Not in the slightest.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

Like all rumors there is probably some truth in these rumors you just have to shovel some shit out of the way to find them. I doubt highly that any of it is verbatim what is in the codex. Although the daemonettes, and bloodletters are believable (Although AP4 goes against everything that we have known about hell blades for the last 3-5 editions, and even counteracts most of the fluff).


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

That seems extremely OP even at those points, I reckon though there will be a brotherhood of psykers thing with horrros like in fantasy, I'm hyped about this, and it ay finally kick me in painting my 3 year box of horrors, and start my demons army properly, and hey who knows, may get a conjuration power or two which are similar to the magic owers which create demons if you cause enough wounds


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Anyone remember the Necron rumours? About their gun that hit every model in your army? Then it changed to a close combat weapon, then it changed to every model in the squad, then the real book came out and it was all hyperbolized bullshit anyway.

That's how I feel with these rumours. Bloodthirsters gain more attacks based on WS. Believable. Guy tells two friends, and they tell two friends, and so on, and so on, until word reaches us that Bloodthirsters are WS 26 and they get an extra attack for every model in your army.

And Dance of Death? Not in a million years; so, I heard Necrons are unplayable now. Oh, and you get penalised for not taking MSU Orks.

Midnight


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

Well these rules make all death stars mute.
why the hell are space marines more resistent than everything else to the warp spexificaly tzeech.
tyranids no warp afect
Tau no efect, 
Orks same again, 
Eldar don't do it unless very powerful like eldrad always protected, 
Dark eldar fair enough, 
Chaos space marines ye, 
Guard ye. 
I realize there god space marines who can do no wrong. But what justification is there for this rule have, I missed somthing and I know gw don't have to justify anything.
I'm talking about the tzeetch gift of betrayal.


----------



## Rakarsis (Nov 7, 2012)

Leaked pics of the new Daemon models are up...

http://natfka.blogspot.com/2013/02/chaos-daemon-pics-have-arrived.html


----------



## stephen.w.langdon (Jan 1, 2012)

*Chaos Daemon Pics Have Arrived*

Haven't seen these up yet, 

not really sure what I make of them to be honest, my first reaction is I am disapointed with them as I was expecting more with some of the new model lines out as of late, but that is just me, and am sure some people will like them

So what does everyone else think, good or bad or a little of both 

Edit: sorry forgot to add the link in where the pic's came from 
http://natfka.blogspot.de/2013/02/chaos-daemon-pics-have-arrived.html?m=1


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

Looks like my homemade chariot is _perfect_ for the Herald-on-chariot/Flame chariot model...


----------



## Madden (Jan 22, 2012)

Mostly fail to me I like the khorne herald and tzeech chariot is growing on me the rest no the flys no! ugly and unbalanced the rest I'll use other models for hellcannon and a gore chariot for khorne. 

Very underwelmed. (subject to change after seeing better pics/real life).


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Herald of Khorne and Herald of Nurgle - I like
Bloat flies seem interesting, will have to see in person to make further decision.
Now for the Khorne chariot thing.... Hahahahahahahahhaahahhaha

Rest of the stuff seems a bit of a let down.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Im gonna wait till i see the models in the flesh, the photos in WD have not done a great job of showcasing the new stuff very well,the new chaos warriors models are excellent bit looked shite in Wd


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Really like the khorne bits, the flame chariot looks like a great painting project, and the nurgle herald is pretty cool


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> Im gonna wait till i see the models in the flesh, the photos in WD have not done a great job of showcasing the new stuff very well,the new chaos warriors models are excellent bit looked shite in Wd


aye that is true. Does mean im going to have to enter the dreader GW store local to me... My bank does not like me entering that place.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Maybe it's just me, but pretty much all those models look really, really silly. The only one I honestly can say I like is the Khorne Herald. I might come to like the Tzeentch chariot, but right now I'm just wholly unsatisfied.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> Im gonna wait till i see the models in the flesh,


indeed, they look like they have taken a trip back to the late 80's from those pics


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

Another thing... Where are these plastic greater daemons we keep hearing about hmmmm? 

Dang nabbit! I want me a plastic bobthirster.


----------



## Worthy (Feb 10, 2013)

I like the look of that Khorne canon thingy, but for a god that prefers combat to shooting, I fear they'll be some sort of catch.

BTW I hope Khorne Daemons in 40k will get some anti-psyker stuff added (ie; same way as the Flesh Hound Collars).


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

effigy22 said:


> Another thing... Where are these plastic greater daemons we keep hearing about hmmmm?
> 
> Dang nabbit! I want me a plastic bobthirster.


Why wait? Just get the Pleasure Demon from Ultraforge, I've got one so why dont you?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

MadCowCrazy said:


> Why wait? Just get the Pleasure Demon from Ultraforge, I've got one so why dont you?


Shes a big girl!

Not very khorne though to be fair


----------



## Worthy (Feb 10, 2013)

bitsandkits said:


> Shes a big girl!
> 
> Not very khorne though to be fair


I suppose if you swap the head for one that looks like a bull (ie; a minotaur head), it could work.


----------



## falcoso (Apr 7, 2012)

I love the new models except the khorne vehicle looking things, it looks like they made them then just stuck two generic bloodletters on it and forgot to repose them, and the slaanesh herald's face looks very old style warped sculpting, but generally I like the nurgle things and the chariots look cool


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

Seriously what is up?
No flyer? 
No big beastie? 
No codex pic?? 
Me thinks this is not all we are getting.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Daemons already have flyers: bloodthirster, lord of change and daemon princes can all fly...


----------



## seermaster (Feb 22, 2012)

Ye I was hoping for the new greater deamons this release 
Just seems odd they don't get a knew flyer. 
Also no white dwarf product page pic.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

I don't think they'll change the greater daemons any time soon: they are well established in the fluff and _are_ the greater daemons for each of the gods. About the only thing they could do is add an undivided greater daemon, except that up to now that's been more of a CSM/WoC thing then actually being daemons.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Tim/Steve said:


> About the only thing they could do is add an undivided greater daemon.


That could make for an interesting conversation in it's own right


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

> It's just the Dreadnought. DA Dreadnoughts can purchase an offhand autocannon or missile launcher as normal, upgrade their primary gun as normal, or replace both arms with a pair of matching guns to be deemed "Mortis."
> 
> one character prevents you from taking allies from Guard.
> 
> ...


I thought I'd post this BoLS rumour compilation of Dark Angels up to showcase how inaccurate any rumours from outside White Dwarf are. What, two, three things that were correct in that list?

So nobody fear.

Midnight


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

I love all those models, though the Khorne chariots look slightly odd...


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Codex Cover

















Army Book

















New Battleforce









Warhammer: Daemons of Chaos 
96 page full colour, hardback Warhammer Armies book € 39,00 / $49.50

Codex: Chaos Daemons 
104 page full colour, hardback Codex € 39,00 / $49.50

Chaos Daemons Battalion/Battleforce $115.00

Plague Drones of Nurgle
This box contains a multipart plastic kit that makes three Plague Drones that are multi-posable and offer collectors a large variety when assembling them € 46,00 / $60.00

Burning Chariot of Tzeentch/Herald of Tzeentch on Burning Chariot of Tzeentch 
This box contains a multipart plastic kit that makes either a Burning Chariot of Tzeentch or a Herald of Tzeentch on a Burning Chariot of Tzeentch € 35,00 / $40.00

Chaos Daemons: Blood Throne of Khorne/Skull Cannon of Khorne 
This box contains a multipart plastic kit that makes either a Blood Throne of Khorne or a Skull Cannon of Khorne € 35,00 / $40.00

Herald of Nurgle 
This Clampack contains a new plastic Herald of Nurgle on a sculpted base € 20,00 / $25.00

New Finecast Releases 
Herald of Khorne 
A clampack that contains one highly detailed Citadel Finecast resin miniature € 20,00 (probably $25.00 as well)

Herald of Slaanesh 
A clampack that contains one highly detailed Citadel Finecast resin miniature € 20,00 (probably $25.00 as well)

Available While Stocks Last 
These Items are highly limited, please request the quantity you require and we will supply you as close to this number as we can.

Warhammer Battle Magic: Daemons of Chaos 
A deck of 21 cards that contains the 6 spells for the Lores of Tzeentch, Nurgle and Slaanesh as well as their signature spells € 8,50

Psychic Powers: Chaos Daemons 
A deck of 12 cards that contains the Primaris powers and 3 Psychic powers for the Lores Tzeentch, Slaanesh, Nurgle as well € 6,00


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Some rules have started popping up
Source


> via reds8n over on Dakka
> Skull Cannon -- which fires flaming skulls across the battelfield -- is S8, range 36" APdoesn'tgetthrougpowerarmour.
> 
> Fly beasties are poisoned 3+ attacks, with I think 3A and W each.
> ...


There is an extremely blurry picture out that shows the new Plague Drone stats.

Plague Drone 3/3/4/5/3/2/3/7/-
Plaguebringer 3/3/4/5/3/2/4/7/-

Unit Type: Jet Pack Cavalry, Plaguebringer is Jet Pack Cavalry (Character)

Daemonic Gifts: Plaguesword

Special Rules: Daemon of Nurgle, Daemonic Instability, Deep Strike, Very Bulky

I find Jet Pack Cavalry and Very Bulky interesting

These are my own thoughts:
What this suggest is that they can move 12" over units in the same way as jump pack can, are not slowed by terrain but take dangerous terrain tests. They can also do 2D6 move in the assault phase
They fall back 3D6

Fleet, Hammer of Wrath, Bulky, Deep Strike and Relentless.
They are Very Bulky instead of normal Bulky which makes sense as it's kinda like flying cavalry unit, but they jump forwards instead of fly. Deep Strike they didn't have to add to the special rules as all Jet Pack units have it.

Very Bulky is interesting as it only applies when embarked on a transport, the question that pops up is what transports to Chaos Daemons have? You can't use allies transports, not even battle brothers so that doesn't apply.
All jetpack units are bulky but they added Very Bulky to the special rules for it. Fluff reason only? It does make sense from a fluff perspective but is the rule otherwise useless? Will a great unclean one be able to carry models of nurgle in it's stomach?


----------



## Mossy Toes (Jun 8, 2009)

There might be rules tweaks in the offing--like a Bulky or higher model ignores Strikedown, or something.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Maybe it's just for apocalypse. Considering we have heard rumours of them releasing a new Apocalypse book AND that they might do away with daemonic assault, the Very Bulky special rule would be relevant there.


----------



## Madden (Jan 22, 2012)

Dont forget buildings and fortifications they can only fit so many in so the very bulky does come into play even more so if we don't have to deep strike now.(I'll still not get them not to my tastes).


----------



## Iniquity (Jan 13, 2013)

The new white dwarf has an image of the beasts of Nurgle entry also. 

4 wounds plus some new rules: 
It will not die, attention seeker, and slime trail.
Attention seeker: if an allied unit is charged and beasts of Nurgle are disengaged and within 12", they can charge the enemy during the opponent's assault phase.
Slime trail: enemies always disorder charge this unit

The different loci do things like +1str shooting attacks, feel no pain and are given to attached unit along with the Herald.


----------



## Iniquity (Jan 13, 2013)

Forgot my premonitions of doom and destruction. Both pics showed an elite and fast attack unit with 3-4 wounds but only leadership 7. If this holds true for the majority of daemons, I see Grey Knights being extremely (read overpowered) against daemons. The majority lack of ranged, even with a few additions in the new codex, will mean the army will win or lose in close combat. Grey Knights and their army wide Nemesis Force weapons against low leadership multi-wound daemons will be a large handicap to overcome.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Someone did a compilation from the rules found in the WD



> As it turns out there is some valuable rules information from the GW Battle Report here is a quick run down of those insights.
> 
> Deamons of special rules are the same as the ones found on the Deamon Princes in Chaos Space Marine codex
> Burning Chariot of Tzeentch has Torrent AP3 Flamers along with second mode with high strength for vehicle killing.
> ...


----------



## Straken's_Fist (Aug 15, 2012)

Holy shit, if Tzeentch get divination that is going to work beautifully with say, Ahriman's telepathy rolls... Hallucination, invisibility, re-rolls to hit...So suddenly those TH/SS termies are all WS1 (or can't hit at all if Hallucination rolls luck out) and the whole unit is re-rolling to hit in close combat. Lots of fun stuff to do with the battle brothers allies system here (give a squad of plague marines a 4++ on top of T5 and FNP, maybe...).

I also like the sound of the high strength mode for Chariot of Tzeentch...More AT options.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I hope at least some of the new daemons stuff applies to their battle brothers in power armor. As they are one of the few battle brother armies that benefited little from the title. However with the change to normal deployment at the very least we may be able to now attach IC's to units.


----------

